

The Revenue Limits of Tax and Spend - hga
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704608104575217870728420184.html

======
hga
Post-WWII, " _Whether rates are high or low, evidence shows our tax system
won't collect more than 20% of GDP._ "

Which suggests that an increase in tax revenues will require a change in the
post-WWII system, e.g. a VAT tax.

